# Video-"Playback" mit Intel- + Nvidia-Grafik Notebook

## bmahler

Hallo,

ich habe ein Asus-Notebook mit Intel- und Nvidia-Grafikkarte. Der Intel-Chip funktioniert, der Nvidia ION, wie erwartet, nicht (auch nicht mit Bumblebee, bekomme einfach nicht raus wie man das zum laufen bekommt. Output:

[VGL] ERROR: in fconfig_instance--

[VGL]    92: Function not implemented).

Nun sollte doch aber das Abspielen von Videos (mit Mplayer oder VLC) dennoch mit dem Intel-Chip funktionieren. Mplayer stürzt aber ohne Fehlermeldung ab.

VLC gibt nach dem öffnen einer Video-Datei in die Konsole aus:

"[0x98e7e7c] xcb_x11 generic error: shared memory allocation error: Function not implemented"

Über google habe ich eine Seite gefunden, auf der erklärt wird, dass ich evtl. in meiner xorg.conf in der Device-Section diese Zeile brauche:

Option "LinearAlloc" "8192"

Das ändert allerdings nicht. Wie bekomme ich den nun Videos mit Mplayer und VLC auf meinem Laptop zum laufen?

----------

## astaecker

Ist "Shared Memory" gemountet? Siehe http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Fglrx#Any_3D_app_crashes_fglrx.

----------

## bmahler

Ja, mount gibt aus:

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

----------

## astaecker

 *bmahler wrote:*   

> shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

 

Ich habe mal die shm-Zeile in der /etc/fstab auskommentiert. systemd (denke ich mal) hat /dev/shm selbstständig wieder gemountet. Hier sind die Mount-Optionen nur "rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime". Also ohne noexec. Probiers mal damit.

----------

## bmahler

Das noexec wegzulassen bewrikt leider keine Veränderung.

----------

